# Streaming Netflix?



## beckster914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi all, anyone have experience with streaming Netflix at a Marriott Vacation Club? I will be at Surfwatch this month and was wondering if this would be possible, either via a Roku stick, or by someone connecting an iPhone/iPad to the TV directly. Any advice?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 12, 2016)

Streaming is difficult because when signing into the WiFi you need to access a webpage not just sign in with a name and password.  I have heard some people have a work around but not sure what it is.

One work around is to bring a HDMI cable, stream netflix ( ect) from your laptop using the HDMI cord.

http://www.howtogeek.com/212864/how-to-stream-videos-and-music-to-the-tv-in-your-hotel-room/   Here is an article about using a firestick to stream at a hotel or resort


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 12, 2016)

I've never had any problems streaming Netflix at MVCI properties either in the US or in Europe.

Usually I stream it via my tablet having already logged on to the wifi and then running Netflix. I also used my Amazon Fire TV stick in Mallorca a few weeks ago and it worked fine. Picked up the wifi and automatically opened a web browser where the required information could be entered. Never had issues with quality, no buffering or stalling, worked just as it does at home.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 12, 2016)

beckster914 said:


> Hi all, anyone have experience with streaming Netflix at a Marriott Vacation Club? I will be at Surfwatch this month and was wondering if this would be possible, either via a Roku stick, or by someone connecting an iPhone/iPad to the TV directly. Any advice?





Yes, it's very possible. Regardless of device, one of the best ways of doing this is to call the Internet tech support at the resort and tell them the MAC (networking id number) of the device you'll be using (you can find if in small print on a sticker on the device itself or in the settings app on screen). Just be sure to specifically ask them to allow you to use the device for your entire stay so you don't have to call again.

I prefer resorts that have wired access and simply use a portable router I travel with to these locations, so I just connect my Roku to the router without needing to call anyone. However, IIRC, Marriott no longer provides wired access.


----------



## rthib (Jun 12, 2016)

I had college age daughter and friends.

iPad with HDMI was easiest connection they found.

They binge watched Dance Academy each night so it worked.


----------



## beckster914 (Jun 12, 2016)

rthib said:


> I had college age daughter and friends.
> 
> iPad with HDMI was easiest connection they found.
> 
> They binge watched Dance Academy each night so it worked.



Can you link which cable they used for this? Thanks for everyone's advice. Would like to do this cheaply and don't want it to be too complicated. Am not planning on bringing a laptop. So would have to be Roku stick which I already own, or our iPhones/iPads which will travel with us.


----------



## rsackett (Jun 12, 2016)

Here you go:

https://vimeo.com/148953377


Ray


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jun 13, 2016)

I had no problem hooking up my Roku 3 but the chromecast was a no go.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 13, 2016)

beckster914 said:


> Hi all, anyone have experience with streaming Netflix at a Marriott Vacation Club? I will be at Surfwatch this month and was wondering if this would be possible, either via a Roku stick, or by someone connecting an iPhone/iPad to the TV directly. Any advice?



All I would say is remember you are not at home, the bandwidth has to be shared by all the guests. You are on vacation, why watch Netflix or even the TV - get out there enjoy the vacation.


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 13, 2016)

MALC9990 said:


> All I would say is remember you are not at home, the bandwidth has to be shared by all the guests. You are on vacation, why watch Netflix or even the TV - get out there enjoy the vacation.


Why, because come 7-8pm at night I have a 2 yo and 5 yo tucked up in their beds and I am either
1. Paying some rando babysitter that is honest, vetted by the resort, honest, not just the GMs cousin looking for Pocket money, or 
2. Hanging out in the room. Some of that hanging is drinking, some reading, some conversing and some watching TV. Roku and other sources come into play there.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jun 13, 2016)

My teens had no problem streaming Netflix using wifi on an iPad and MacBook at Grande Ocean a few weeks ago.
I don't think we've ever had a problem streaming at an MVC.


----------



## Lorane (Jun 13, 2016)

*Amazon Fire Stick allows wifis login*

I use an Amazon Fire Stick - it will automatically open the webpage where you have to log into the hotel's wifi.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 13, 2016)

MALC9990 said:


> All I would say is remember you are not at home, the bandwidth has to be shared by all the guests.



And the timeshare is supposed to be a "vacation home". Shouldn't it have the amenities our home has, with similar benefits? 



> You are on vacation, why watch Netflix or even the TV - get out there enjoy the vacation.




This is just like others who say that those who cruise shouldn't need to have email access. What does it matter to you what others do on vacation? Some of us have to work, keep in contact with the office, keep the kids happy, prefer not to watch commercials, the reasons are endless. Sometimes just being in a different environment, different city, is a vacation.


----------



## beckster914 (Jun 13, 2016)

rsackett said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/148953377
> 
> ...



Love you! Thank you so much, I had no idea they even had this! Awesome


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 13, 2016)

Ken555 said:


> And the timeshare is supposed to be a "vacation home". Shouldn't it have the amenities our home has, with similar benefits?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Don couldn't work on vacation we'd never get to take vacations together.  An hour or so on the computer every day plus an occasional conference call gives me time to go off on my own for a bit.  We both would much rather adjust to this vacation reality than none at all.  

I almost forgot the most important thing - RedSox games to watch.


----------



## rthib (Jun 13, 2016)

beckster914 said:


> Can you link which cable they used for this? Thanks for everyone's advice. Would like to do this cheaply and don't want it to be too complicated. Am not planning on bringing a laptop. So would have to be Roku stick which I already own, or our iPhones/iPads which will travel with us.



I use the iPad HDMI adapter. Have them at apple store or really any computer, electronic or phone store.  Type depends on how old you ipad is (does it have the new small connector or the old large one).

The is the newer one:
http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD826AM/A/lightning-digital-av-adapter

And then an HDMI cable. I buy mine at monoprice but you can get them anywhere. Just buy the cheapest one.

The TV have an HDMI input. Really simple.


----------



## beckster914 (Jun 13, 2016)

rthib said:


> I use the iPad HDMI adapter. Have them at apple store or really any computer, electronic or phone store.  Type depends on how old you ipad is (does it have the new small connector or the old large one).
> 
> The is the newer one:
> http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD826AM/A/lightning-digital-av-adapter
> ...



Thank you!!


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 13, 2016)

Just as another data point, I was able to use a Roku stick on the TV sets at MOC this May.  In conjunction with my iPhone, I was able to complete the connection process using the Settings process.  It was much easier this year compared to last year now that our wireless system at MOC was upgraded.  There is no more wired CAT5 within the complex, from what their support stated.


----------



## sparty (Jun 14, 2016)

Just take a $20 travel pocket router with you.  I use it to get around Worldmark/Wyndham restrictions  where they try to limit the number of devices you have. 

Most travel routers have two ethernet ports and built-in wireless.  Put the travel router is WISP mode and then use ethernet. 

Too complicated - do what others suggest - call wireless IP support and give mac address of device you want to stream


----------



## bazzap (Jun 14, 2016)

This is a tricky one.
Most MVC resorts have limited capacity, so if you do regularly stream films...etc it can impact other owners at the resort.
Equally, in the modern world streaming is becoming the norm so you would hope that MVC are upgrading all their systems to allow for this.
I usually take an Apple TV box, but this trip I have taken an Android TV box.
Sometimes it streams OK, mostly it regularly buffers when trying to stream so I download over night and watch the next day.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 14, 2016)

Most people are not aware that when using wi-fi, anyone with sufficient technology can see everything they do.  If you can't use a router, such as where Marriott is progressively negating their wired systems moving to wireless solutions, then a VPN (Virtural Private Network) should be looked into as a solution.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 14, 2016)

GaryDouglas said:


> Most people are not aware that when using wi-fi, anyone with sufficient technology can see everything they do.  If you can't use a router, such as where Marriott is progressively negating their wired systems moving to wireless solutions, then a VPN (Virtural Private Network) should be looked into as a solution.



VPN may cause issues with streaming. It will slow the connection to encrypt and decrypt the information on each end. So that may not work well with steaming on an already limited resort wifi network. Also, will it really hurt if someone sees that someone is watching Canadian Bacon while traveling?


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 14, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> VPN may cause issues with streaming. It will slow the connection to encrypt and decrypt the information on each end. So that may not work well with steaming on an already limited resort wifi network. Also, will it really hurt if someone sees that someone is watching Canadian Bacon while traveling?



They would be able to see your passwords, personal information, banking, etc.  I'm talking about any computer connections (iPad, iPhone, laptop, etc.) using wi-fi.  This is separate from the use of AmazonFire/Chromecast/AppleTV/Roku where you can watch as much Canadian Bacon as you want SAFELY.

Yes, there can be latency issues with VPN connections, but how safe do you want to be?  Most people aren't aware of all this stuff.  Just trying to uplift the safety conscientiousness of the TUG community.

A little bit more on VPN


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 14, 2016)

GaryDouglas said:


> They would be able to see your passwords, personal information, banking, etc.  I'm talking about any computer connections (iPad, iPhone, laptop, etc.) using wi-fi.  This is separate from the use of AmazonFire/Chromecast/AppleTV/Roku where you can watch as much Canadian Bacon as you want SAFELY.
> 
> Yes, there can be latency issues with VPN connections, but how safe do you want to be?  Most people aren't aware of all this stuff.  Just trying to uplift the safety conscientiousness of the TUG community.
> 
> A little bit more on VPN





Unfortunately, you posted this in the midst of a discussion about streaming video. I think it's safe to assume that there have been dozens of threads on TUG over the years about the value and appropriate use cases for a VPN.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 14, 2016)

GaryDouglas said:


> They would be able to see your passwords, personal information, banking, etc.  I'm talking about any computer connections (iPad, iPhone, laptop, etc.) using wi-fi.  This is separate from the use of AmazonFire/Chromecast/AppleTV/Roku where you can watch as much Canadian Bacon as you want SAFELY.
> 
> Yes, there can be latency issues with VPN connections, but how safe do you want to be?  Most people aren't aware of all this stuff.  Just trying to uplift the safety conscientiousness of the TUG community.
> 
> A little bit more on VPN



Most if not all banking websites use SSL/TLS/HTTPS encryption. So your information isn't being passed over in plain text. VPN adds an additional layer of security, but the risk is actually pretty small. You might need to be worried about your TUG user name and password though.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 14, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Most if not all banking websites use SSL/TLS/HTTPS encryption. So your information isn't being passed over in plain text. VPN adds an additional layer of security, but the risk is actually pretty small. You might need to be worried about your TUG user name and password though.



What do you think of this article?

https://medium.com/matter/heres-why-public-wifi-is-a-public-health-hazard-dd5b8dcb55e6#.ighv6a7es

P.S.
Although the banks were one of the first to move towards using SSL some years ago, and with the Snowden revelations almost 3 years ago, we have seen an escalation of using SSL for Gmail, Facebook, Apple and many others, but even with all this, anyone with sufficient technology can still see more than you want to know about.  So are you willing to take the risk, or as Dirty Harry said, "you've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?'"


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 15, 2016)

GaryDouglas said:


> They would be able to see your passwords, personal information, banking, etc.  I'm talking about any computer connections (iPad, iPhone, laptop, etc.) using wi-fi.  This is separate from the use of AmazonFire/Chromecast/AppleTV/Roku where you can watch as much Canadian Bacon as you want SAFELY.
> 
> Yes, there can be latency issues with VPN connections, but how safe do you want to be?  Most people aren't aware of all this stuff.  Just trying to uplift the safety conscientiousness of the TUG community.
> 
> A little bit more on VPN



I'm quite confident that whilst at an MVCI resort I'm not going to be in the company of anyone intent on hacking the system to obtain my passwords.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 15, 2016)

beckster914 said:


> Hi all, anyone have experience with streaming Netflix ... wondering if this would be possible, either via a Roku stick, or by someone connecting an iPhone/iPad to the TV directly. Any advice?



In April, while we were in Spain, I connected to Netflix at http://www.netflix.com, using my Macbook Pro (MBP) connected to the hotel WiFi and to the hotel TV using an HDMI cable (+ Apple adapter).  Worked fine, didn't need Roku or anything else.  Also just lay'd in bed and watched Netflix TV programs at night on the MBP screen, not connected to the TV and only using WiFi.  

You should be able to do the same thing with the iPad, which we did last year while we were in Big Bear, CA. You will need the iPad/HDMI adapter/interface and a HDMI cable.  Also used this setup while were in Aruba last year.  Note that you can also copy your camera photo's onto your iPad and watch them on the big TV, which is something else I've done before buying the MBP.

iPad Lightning/HDMI cable:

http://www.apple.com/shop/product/M...97abdf3f9637589085114c51f9915326594a9b0c68eed


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 15, 2016)

I have an hdmi cord to attach to my laptop and it works well for Netflix, sling box, usb movies, etc.

I have an AppleTV (not the new one) but it seems a bit more hassle to unhook it, pack it, and use it in hotels etc.  I assume that Remote Air TV would work that way from the iPad though.

Brian


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 15, 2016)

When we were in Rome and Milan last year May 2015 we couldn't connect wifi to Netflix ... It said they were not set up to broadcast in Italy yet.  Using a slingbox app we could get home based tv and movie channels on my laptop and iPad...a welcome relief from CNN.


Brian



Ron98GT said:


> In April, while we were in Spain, I connected to Netflix at http://www.netflix.com, using my Macbook Pro (MBP) connected to the hotel WiFi and to the hotel TV using an HDMI cable (+ Apple adapter).  Worked fine, didn't need Roku or anything else.  Also just lay'd in bed and watched Netflix TV programs at night on the MBP screen, not connected to the TV and only using WiFi.
> 
> You should be able to do the same thing with the iPad, which we did last year while we were in Big Bear, CA. You will need the iPad/HDMI adapter/interface and a HDMI cable.  Also used this setup while were in Aruba last year.  Note that you can also copy your camera photo's onto your iPad and watch them on the big TV, which is something else I've done before buying the MBP.
> 
> ...


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 15, 2016)

The price of the Apple HDMI connector plus their HDMI cable is obscene.

http://www.apple.com/shop/product/M...97abdf3f9637589085114c51f9915326594a9b0c68eed

Brian


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 16, 2016)

Seems like several of you want to make life more difficult than is needed. I find this very simple, and have two ways to do it.

1. Buy a Roku (Fire Stick, Apple TV...choose your favorite...)
2. Connect Roku to TV
3. Call internet service tech support, provide them with MAC network address and request a week long (or however long I'll be staying) "IP lease" so I don't need to call again.
4. That's it.

Or replace #3/4 with

3. Connect my Apple Express (or your favorite portable travel router) to Ethernet in unit, connect to Internet from computer, iPad or iPhone (to validate account and confirm access).
4. Connect Roku to my private wifi network from the Apple Express

I would never want to bother with cables from a phone, tablet or computer. I visit timeshares to relax, and have as close an experience as I do at home for entertainment...and that includes the use of a remote. I get that with the Roku and other similar devices, and I don't get that with cables from a phone, tablet or computer (unless it's a longgggg cable). Also, I use my phone and iPad while watching tv on occasion, especially if I get a call, which is yet another reason not to use it as the media source.

As for using Netflix abroad, I do that via a VPN.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 5, 2017)

Ken555 said:


> Seems like several of you want to make life more difficult than is needed. I find this very simple, and have two ways to do it.
> 
> 1. Buy a Roku (Fire Stick, Apple TV...choose your favorite...)
> 2. Connect Roku to TV
> ...


The new Roku devices don't need the phone call. It's great. I have the $30 one for travelling.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 5, 2017)

wielfordwheaton said:


> [quote of deleted post] Netflix app is a little bit costly and I feel annoying when face some error after paying so much money on it. showbox app is better than this i am using it right now and the best thing is it's free movie streaming service. The newest version of showbox apk supports music streaming. official showbox apk downloader[link removedL].



I don't really feel like paying for tickets at the movie theatre or gas at the gas station.  But, I don't just drive off without paying....

WARNING!!!!:  This software is torrent streaming, also known as 'illegal downloading'  I'm not talking about watching content outside of your geographical area, I'm talking about watching protected content streaming illegally.  I strongly advise you do NOT set up torrent streaming on any device.

Buy a Roku or Fire.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 5, 2017)

SMHarman said:


> The new Roku devices don't need the phone call. It's great. I have the $30 one for travelling.



Good to know. I bought the new Roku stick but haven't used it on a trip yet. It was only a matter of time before they added a login feature for Hotel networks, etc.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 5, 2017)

Ken555 said:


> Good to know. I bought the new Roku stick but haven't used it on a trip yet. It was only a matter of time before they added a login feature for Hotel networks, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's neat.  You log your phone into the hotel network then the roku uses WiFi direct to get the hotel Auth details from the phone.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 5, 2017)

SMHarman said:


> It's neat.  You log your phone into the hotel network then the roku uses WiFi direct to get the hotel Auth details from the phone.



Are you referring to https://blog.roku.com/blog/2015/12/01/hotel-and-dorm-connect-for-your-roku-device/

If so, I tried this last year and it didn't work for me, just like it didn't work for many of the people who commented on this blog post at Roku. Perhaps they've updated it since then and I'll have to try again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 5, 2017)

Ken555 said:


> Are you referring to https://blog.roku.com/blog/2015/12/01/hotel-and-dorm-connect-for-your-roku-device/
> 
> If so, I tried this last year and it didn't work for me, just like it didn't work for many of the people who commented on this blog post at Roku. Perhaps they've updated it since then and I'll have to try again.
> 
> ...


Worked for me both times I've used it.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 5, 2017)

I have used the Roku 'hotel bypass' many times--including a Marriott with the standard internet service.  It works very well.
I will add..
The Roku system usually works for me on the first time.  But, about 1 out of 5 times, it does not work on the _first try_.  If it doesn't work the first time, I found it's  easiest (but not necessary) to depower the Roku and start-over.

To avoid complications, complete the Roku connect sequence shortly after powering up the Roku and connecting.  I've seen it fail if you wait too long.  Keep in mind, you may need to complete this sequence once a week, once every few days or once a day.  I've seen different results.  Never have I had to call IT support to get 'whitelisted'

cheers.


----------



## Clark (Apr 7, 2017)

I tried Roku at Grande Ocean and could never manage to jump through the hoops before getting disconnected and having to retry. But my laptop connected quickly and easily via an hdmi cable. And no having to fuss around -- just get the laptop going on the Marriott wireless connection. go to netflix.com with your browser, no different than if you were at home.

The tv remote has an Input button that allows you to choose hdmi1 or hdmi2 (whichever you hood into -- well marked). Nice and simple.


----------



## valenta (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm at Ocean Pointe. I have a Fire Stick. The way you connect here is to call the front desk who then connects you to their internet support department. You have to give them the MAC address for your Fire Stick as well as your name, room number and when you check out. They then activate your Fire Stick on the network. But wait, there's more. Before plugging in your FS you turn on the TV, then the DVD player. The TV input switches then to HDMI 2. Then you unplug the DVD player from the HDMI port and plug in the FS. You can then watch Netflix or anything else off the FS.


----------



## Tokapeba (Apr 9, 2017)

I used my Roku in Ko Olina and it worked great. The only problem was we left it behind. I called the resort and they mailed it to my home.


----------



## Clark (Apr 9, 2017)

valenta said:


> But wait, there's more. Before plugging in your FS you turn on the TV, then the DVD player. The TV input switches then to HDMI 2. Then you unplug the DVD player from the HDMI port and plug in the FS. You can then watch Netflix or anything else off the FS.


That sounds like a good trick to remember when at a resort where things are not so simple to manually  choose an hdmi input ,


----------

